# Am I getting fired



## LittleMiss (May 17, 2021)

Ok this may sound stupid but here it goes . I have been working for spot for like 5 years . A couple days ago I was really tired and had my phone on a lane and a one dollar spot item (those camere phone covers things ) was a go back and randomly on a lane. I have no idea how but I noticed after I reached into my pocket the phone cover things were in the pocket with my phone . I'm thinking I either grabbed it thinking it was my phone and forgot I had already grabbed my phone or it stuck to my phone . I did not walk out with the item I put it in go back bin as soon as I realized . Am I going to get fired ?  I have never stole anything .  It didn't leave the store and was put back quickly


----------



## socalsailor (May 17, 2021)

I’m almost 100% certain you will be fine. AP doesn’t watch cameras unless they have a reason and even if they did they will see you getting rid of it. Honestly if you wanted to you could mention it to them when you go in next but I think you should just not mention it cause you didn’t do anything wrong


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 17, 2021)

Honest mistake, I am cautious about reaching for my phone (to create barcodes ,for locations that are jacked up) while pulling electronics..


----------



## Far from newbie (May 17, 2021)

I laugh every time I see a thread :  “am I going to bo fired”  ‘The answer is usually “yes” -  It’s the guilt that raises the question.  
‘oh, and it’s always said “I was really tired or I was really busy/distracted”.   No one ever does anything wrong intentionally.

but if you put it back, then, ‘no”.

‘There are many eyes and you may be asked about putting it IN your pocket in the first place but you won’t be fired if you didn’t really steal anything -
 but you may be watched more closely for a while

my mom used to say:  “most questions are asked to others because you don’t LIKE the answer - not because you don’t KNOW the answer”


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 17, 2021)

If someone asks you, own up to it. Otherwise you should be just fine.


----------



## azure (May 18, 2021)

It’s not theft your fine. It’s not illegal to put merchandise in your pocket and walk around a store. It’s illegal when it become theft which is when you walk through the first set of doors at your store. AP also isn’t going to be watching the dollar section. The only thing that would possibly happen is they look into you and make sure you have never taken anything before. It’s not against any of target policies either so your fine. It’s literally impossible for them to use it against you.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 19, 2021)

You're fine. You didn't take any unpaid merch out of the store. Putting stuff in your pocket on a lane isn't illegal (I put stuff in my pockets when I don't have enough hands to carry stuff). As long as you take the stuff out of your pocket before leaving the store you're fine. If you were brand new, AP might be looking a little more closely at you, but as a 5y TM, assuming you haven't had any issues otherwise, I'm sure nobody even noticed or cared.


----------



## DBZ (May 19, 2021)

azure said:


> It’s not theft your fine. It’s not illegal to put merchandise in your pocket and walk around a store. It’s illegal when it become theft which is when you walk through the first set of doors at your store. AP also isn’t going to be watching the dollar section. The only thing that would possibly happen is they look into you and make sure you have never taken anything before. It’s not against any of target policies either so your fine. It’s literally impossible for them to use it against you.



It might depend on what state you are in. At my store, AP says they can stop people once they conceal. They prefer to let them go past the point of payment though. They aren't going to get anyone for a $1 though.


----------



## NKG (May 19, 2021)

Ap is gonna want to get you for high dollar theft so as long as you don't make it habit you're fine


----------

